# Anyone here from Weymouth Police Academy 2nd MPOC?



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone on here graduated from Weymouth Regional Police Academy 2nd MPOC??? :?: Not that that academy was something anyone would want to remember :L: :L:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

weymouth 4th here


----------



## bpdb11 (Jun 30, 2005)

2nd MPOC Weymouth here...just a little late!


----------



## fed0202 (Mar 31, 2004)

yeah it was quite a class.... everyone was pissed off at everyone..lol


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

4th MPOC here as well


----------

